# Deodorant bleaching clothes anyone?



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry about the random question, but has any of you noticed deodorant bleaching their clothes?
I have noticed marks on some tshirts where I have obviously wiped my hands and left bleached marks. At first I tought it was from bleach or other detergents that I used and inadvertantly wiped my hands on my top, but now I realise that the bleaching is actually more pronounced inside and therefore can only be from deodorant.
I use a normal roll on deodorant, not always the same, I tend to by the ones on promotion    I've used Dove, Nivea, Mum, I can't pin it down to a particular make.
My question would be, can you recommend a roll on deodorant that definitely doesn't bleach clothes?
Thank you for your help x


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Is it definitely bleaching the clothes, not just the deodorant leaving white marks on them? If the latter I know you can get some that claim not to leave marks.  I've never experienced the former myself? 

The only other thing if it is bleaching is sweat itself will sometimes bleach clothes, particularly certain man made fabrics in dark colours. I've had one or two black party dresses that have gone a bit rusty under the arms from too much boogeying! 

C~x


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Caz, I knew someone would say that about the sweat   
but no, it's definitely the deodorant because it is horizontal streaks around the waist, obviously when I put on the tshirt and the deodorant was still wet, not really an area you'd sweat from...
But I am now folowing dh's advice and wait until it is dry before putting clothes on.
I do however feel a bit like a freak thinking it hasn't happened to anyone else   
Thanks for your reply x


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

My DH has had this recently. His black work shirt completely white under the armpits. He had changed deodorants and started using an Asda own roll-on and this had been the culprit. I did try Vanish on the shirt just in case it was the deodorant staining, but it had definitely bleached it.

C x


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks Claire for your reply.
I just concluded that I need to stay away from the cheap deodorant !


----------

